# Interesting FREEVIEW box.



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

It upscales to 1080i and has a HDMI port???

Only £29.99

http://www.hotukdeals.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76328

Has anyone seen or used a freeview box with HDMI that upscales???

Sounds like a bargain?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

But note in the spec sheet:-



> *Over air download function automatically powers up at 3AM each day and searches for any new software updates and will automatically download these updates*


So no good for Tivo use then?


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

As our UK tivo's have no input for a 1080i HDMI input, then no good at all. Just thought it would be an interesting item for people with HDTV's.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

6022tivo said:


> As our UK tivo's have no input for a 1080i HDMI input, then no good at all. Just thought it would be an interesting item for people with HDTV's.


So a thread for the UK General Chit Chat section then it would appear?


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Not really, it is very clear the the UK section of the tivocommunity is falling apart. 

Threads are not really monitored correctly, and a small handful of annoying posters are being left unmoderated and are keeping away the normal regulars that have been around for years, posting very helpful and friendly advice.

It only takes one to spoil the atmosphere of a good forum, they normally just look to pick a problem in a post and to flame people and cause reaction. Shame really this used to be a great place to hang out.


----------



## Prat77 (Apr 14, 2007)

6022tivo said:


> It upscales to 1080i and has a HDMI port???
> 
> Only £29.99
> 
> ...


I have a Freeview box that has an HDMI port, as well as some scart sockets. There's no difference in quality between the two that I can see - I think the limiting factor is the bandwidth and transmission mechanism, rather than the scart lead.
The integrated freeview receiver in my TV does give an excellent picture - I wonder how it's connected to the panel?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

6022tivo said:


> Threads are not really monitored correctly, and a small handful of annoying posters are being left unmoderated and are keeping away the normal regulars that have been around for years, posting very helpful and friendly advice.


The real reason so few posts are now being made in this forum section is because most people have had their Tivo a long time, have done all the hacking they want to do and have almost no new questions left to ask.

The fact that owners of unmodded Tivos still paying a monthly sub are now giving them away on Ebay tells its own story.

I think you are just responding with a dose of rather heavy sour grapes for having been picked up for making a non Tivo post in the Tivo UK forum section. And if the moderators were to take a heavier handed approach as you say you wish surely a post like yours located in the wrong forum section would be the first on their list for action?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

6022tivo said:


> It upscales to 1080i and has a HDMI port???
> 
> Only £29.99
> 
> ...


Your TV has upscaling technology; the only reason for having upscaling in the STB is if the chips in the STB are better at it than the TV. At £29.99 I'd say that was unlikely!

There should be some advantage to having the 576i signal kept in the digital domain throughout however.


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> The real reason so few posts are now being made in this forum section is because most people have had their Tivo a long time, have done all the hacking they want to do and have almost no new questions left to ask.


And where do you get that insight from? What is this miraculous mechanism you have for knowing others' thoughts and intentions? In my case, as ever, you are wrong. I have two TiVos here, and having ownerd a TiVo for 6 or 7 years, am now about to start hacking i for the first time. I'm just not asking here, because I'm fed up with the change of mood here over the last 6 months, which is mostly down to one motormouth arrogant poster wrecking the place.
There are other places to ask, and I can also discuss directly with the helpful posters from this forum.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ndunlavey said:


> And where do you get that insight from?


I get this insight from basic common sense in terms of the number of extensively hacked Tivos now being sold on Ebay at lower and lower prices and also in terms of some of the most longstanding and significant members of the forum nearly all telling us that they now use Windows MCE, Sky HD or V+ to record most of their television. And that incidentally from common sense also appears to be largely the real reason why they do no longer contribute here as much.

I can't account for the fact that you personally have only just got round to hacking your Tivo now after 7 years when there is a severe danger that the benefits of your efforts might only be shortlived, especially if anything unexpected commercially happened to Tivo in the USA.

I would be interested to hear how you actually speak as I think words like gob****e and motormouth in your writing perhaps reveal the real you with phrases such as "alright mate" probably also being a regular part of your vocabulary.

If you don't like my posts you have already been advised of the possibility of using the Ignore function. Personally I suspect you don't do this because you actually get much more enjoyment out of complaining about me.


----------



## pholman (Jun 15, 2002)

More of a general question ... I'm moving one of my Tivos to a different room, and plan to connect to DVB-T : so I'd like to get a recommendation for a new box ?

The Goodmans (at least on paper) looks quite nice can the Tivo control it ?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

You could try looking through this thread for some ideas: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=312888


----------

